# Obvious amateur here



## sweet60chevy (Mar 24, 2015)

Greetings folks! I’ve been hunting morels for close to 12 years now, and that’s all I’ve hunted and done pretty well I think (depending on year). I only do it for myself, you’ll never catch me sell my catch. I’ve never really thought twice about what other mushrooms are edible and safe until recently watching a TV show and they showed Chicken of the woods/hen of the woods. I know I’ve seen piles on our family farm over the years. Does anyone have a good guide for dummies like me about what mushrooms grow in MN (southeast to be exact) and which ones are edible? Plan on doing a lot of searching this summer and would rather not pick what doesn’t need picking.

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

One of my personal favorite books is the national Audubon society field guide to North American mushrooms


----------



## sweet60chevy (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks, going to have to check it out!


----------

